# Game 53: Heat @ Pistons (2/11 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, February 11, 2011 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Carlos Arroyo
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beginning of a 4 game road trip heading into the all-star break.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Celtics lose again. Heat now tied for 1st, with a chance to be alone in 1st with a win tomorrow.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

kill them


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ben Gordon...watch this man...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Chance to be the number 1 seed going into the Boston game. Interesting. Boston seem to be doing their second half of the season annual crumble. Wonder how they'll come out against us?


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Let's take this number 1 seed. Boston had a 15 point lead at one point in the 2nd quarter last night, but Lakers actually did us a favour in the end. It felt so dirty rooting for the Lakers.

Expecting an big win here, let's do it. I might be drunk tonight guys, just a warning.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

We need to emphasize defense this game to get ready for Boston Sunday. That is a statement game and we should be ready to take them down.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Rip Hamilton is out for this game with a groin injury.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Without looking it up, he's only played a couple of games since the start of the new year hasn't he?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, but he had been playing in the past couple of games.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Coming out with the same energy we did against the Pacers.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

C'mon Mario.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

D to Z


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron coast to coast!


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

shot clock violation ruined our fast break.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Nice move by Bosh.

I don't think I'm going to like these Detroit commentators.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade!


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Putback by Z, very active on the glass so far.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Woooooooooooooooooow What An Oop Lebron To Wade


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron to Wade was insane..


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Z has about 1 of these games every week and a half or so where he puts up some very nice numbers to start a game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron again hit at the rim, doesnt get the call, but still makes it.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice block by Z


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The Detroit commentator just called us Cleveland...


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

ßen said:


> The Detroit commentator just called us Cleveland...


Lol, heard that.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Haha nice failure of a lob


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

LeBron is stupidly quick.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Z. Outlet pass to Bosh?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade Lebron got hops but he aint got no jet pack bro.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Great to see LeBron really looking like the LeBron of old in between play. He's got that spunk back.

Wonder why he's wearing knee pads tonight, hope its not injury-based.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice start, if not a little sloppy.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Getting sloppy now


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

TMac just blocked Lebron hahah


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Offense turned to poo once Wade and Bosh left.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Poor end to the quarter.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Need more Big Balls Eddie House.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron to a fan behind the Heat broadcasters:

"You can say whatever you want to me, just dont be disrespectful"

I bet that dude was scared when Lebron was walking over there :laugh:


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

:yep:

LBJ is a friggin unit. 

I think this is more of a Z and Damp game than a Joel one. Z is ballin out there.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

I love when Mike Miller is on the court. He's really unselfish and has a good feel for the game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 333333

great find by Wade


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Mm 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 3333333

Love those two off the bench


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

House 333333333!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

OMG I love Miller and House


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Miller 3 then House!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Lebron to a fan behind the Heat broadcasters:
> 
> "You can say whatever you want to me, just dont be disrespectful"
> 
> I bet that dude was scared when Lebron was walking over there :laugh:


According to Ira, Lebron's sons are sitting courtside. No wonder.

I guess those kids sitting next to the Heat bench are his sons.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade off the glass.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, late call and I think the wrong call.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh just cant find the range on that J of late

Quick 6-0 run by the Pistons.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Got sloppy again and Pistons made a run. Still up 8, but we should be more than that.

Time to bring Lebron back in.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Having some trouble putting them away. But really I don't want to be up 20 in the first half. Third Quarter, yeah. But not the first half. Too easy to get complacent.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go, Chris.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lead back up to 11. Hope we can continue to build on this lead heading into the half, unlike what happened at the end of the 1st qtr.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

The music in the breaks on League Pass is so generic it just sends me to sleep.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller and1!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jones fouled while shooting the 3. So many shooters when JJ, Mike and Eddie are out there together.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miller 333333 after Prince misses the open layup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

House 33333

Eddie and Mike :worthy:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Elite three point shooting


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Did I mention I love Mike Miller and Eddie House?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

64-43 at the half

Very good half. If they dont fall asleep at the end of the 1st, they could be up close to 30.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

*I WANT YOU!

I WANT THE CELTICS.*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

^Does that mean that the Celtics are Ivan Drago? :uhoh:


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron really trying to get that 10th point out of the way


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

We are getting a lot of late whistles tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

86-65 after 3

boring game, but a good kind of boring


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Mike Miller *swoon*


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great block by Joel leads to a Miller fastbreak layup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2Lebron and1


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Does that mean that the Celtics are Ivan Drago? :uhoh:


You need to rewatch Rocky I. :laugh: Apollo says "I want you, I want the Stallion."


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Juwan Howard sucks so bad.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> ^Does that mean that the Celtics are Ivan Drago? :uhoh:


actually you may be right, the background looks like the image is from Rocky IV. But Apollo wore the same outfit coming out in Rocky I im 99% sure.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Heat folding early giving up their huge lead. Not that it matters but for people who dont watch the game it doesn't look as dominating.

15 point victory, time to get ready for Bean Town.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

1st place!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 106-92

All alone in 1st place 

8th win in a row

Heat were up double digits throughout.

Hard to pick a POTG since everyone played well, but on stats, I'd give it to Wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat now 30-6 since November 29.

27-2 in our last 29 games that Wade, Lebron and Bosh have played together.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Rio exposed why he'll never be trusted as a full-time point toward the end. He refuses to use his right hand advancing the ball, and got embarrassed on back-to-back plays.


----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

Solid win. We looked dominant throughout, and the W was never really in danger. Bring on Boston. I'm a lot more confident about that game than I was the previous times. We're clicking right now.


----------



## sknydave (Apr 27, 2006)

Rondo....


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Poor Detroit.


----------



## myst (Feb 22, 2006)

Smithian said:


> Poor Detroit.


Poor Detroit my ass, they made the conference finals like what? 5-6 years in a row? It's their time to start losing games.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)




----------



## Ben (Nov 7, 2006)

That was crazy. Wade could have got hurt on that one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

That was sick. Love how fired up LBJ was after that.


----------

